# Several questions



## The Mutant (May 1, 2012)

As some of you know, I've recently boosted my Paph collection from one to 13 and I'm trying to figure out which one needs what.

This is what I've come up with so far:

Paph. heleane, purpuratum, and venustum want a colder and dryer period in order to bloom (dryer as in less water, not lower humidity levels).

Paph. gratrixianum and villosum, appletonianum all want a colder period but no dry one to bloom. (I haven't gotten the gratrixianum or the villosum yet, but will get them this month)

Paph. callosum and philippinense want a bit of a dry period, but no colder one to bloom.

Paph. ciliolare, lawrenceanum, superbiens, and urbanianum all want it a bit "warmer" and no real dry periods at all.

So, have I understood everything correct about these guys? I grow them all on my windowsill together with my Phals, but I think I'll be able to provide for a bit of colder temperatures (not as cold as some of them might wish for, but a bit of a temperature drop should be possible to arrange) for some weeks at least. I've already provided those that want calcium with some crushed oyster shells in their substrate, so that has been taken care of.

Anything else I should think about? Except trying to keep the humidity levels relatively high (I've placed the Paphs on trays to increase the levels around each plant and I'm keeping the general humidity level at at least 50%).


----------



## eggshells (May 1, 2012)

Philippinense loves light!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Philippinense loves light!



Mine, not so much!

The Mutant, you can check your facts here:
http://slipperorchids.info


----------



## The Mutant (May 1, 2012)

If I've understood it correctly, both helenae and philippinense can take more light than most of those with mottled leaves. 



SlipperFan said:


> Mine, not so much!
> 
> The Mutant, you can check your facts here:
> http://slipperorchids.info


Guess where I got my info from? 

I just wanted to get it confirmed with you guys who actually grow these guys.


----------



## eggshells (May 2, 2012)

I don't think helenae can take a lot of light. Philippinense or roebelinii. Whatever you may want to call it can take around 1500 fcs perhaps more. Same light as you give cattleyas.


----------



## The Mutant (May 4, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I don't think helenae can take a lot of light. Philippinense or roebelinii. Whatever you may want to call it can take around 1500 fcs perhaps more. Same light as you give cattleyas.


Okay, I hope it can do with less light than that since all I have are east-facing windows. I will get some extra lights for all of my chids so they can grow during winter too, since they don't have the "seasons" they get in the Swedish climate.

Sad thing - I repotted my roebelenii and was happy when I had some problems getting it out of its old pot, "Woho! Good root system!", was my initial thought but when I put it under the tap and let the water run over the roots, half of the root system disappeared with the substrate! A lot of the roots where completely rotten through and one of the fans decided to follow the roots, so now it only has two... :sob:

On a positive note though, is the fact that there were new root growths on the newest fan, so to keep them alive and growing, I've covered them with some sphagnum that I'm keeping moist.


----------

